# Sweet Knicks or Knicks with Curry?



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I dont know what Zekes fixation is on Curry is all about,but apparantly he has offered Sweetney and filler for Curry in a sign and trade...

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...8/knicks_offer_sweetney_in_package_for_curry/

What is a knick fan to think???

Zeke is an idiot??

Larry wants Frye at the 4 and is comfortable with Rose/Lee as backups??

Larry cant stand James or feels the Knicks need a another center to split playing time??


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I knew the center position would be a big question mark. As for Zeke...why go after someone who has heart issues? We can't afford to add another player...who my have to retire soon. Curry in my opinion is playing around with his health and it's is not a game, did he forget about Reggie Lewis? Zeke should pass on that deal, it's not worth the headache. Curry also has weight issues on top of his heart situation...that is not a great combo neither. Zeke needs to calm down...and go with the product that's on the floor now. I'm sure a better deal will come along....in a couple of months. GM's will be desperate to unload huge salaries..and we all know Zeke loves max contracts. So therefore, wait and be patient until a better deal comes along. 

Side Note: I have a funny feeling he will probably get his man..and then we will have to worry Curry's health the entire season.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> I knew the center position would be a big question mark. As for Zeke...why go after someone who has heart issues? We can't afford to add another player...who my have to retire soon. Curry in my opinion is playing around with his health and it's is not a game, did he forget about Reggie Lewis? Zeke should pass on that deal, it's not worth the headache. Curry also has weight issues on top of his heart situation...that is not a great combo neither. Zeke needs to calm down...and go with the product that's on the floor now. I'm sure a better deal will come along....in a couple of months. GM's will be desperate to unload huge salaries..and we all know Zeke loves max contracts. So therefore, wait and be patient until a better deal comes along.
> 
> Side Note: I have a funny feeling he will probably get his man..and then we will have to worry Curry's health the entire season.


I agree with you and until Eddy takes that DNA test,he shoudnt even be on the court.But thats another story..

Dont you think that Coach Brown would have some input?? I cant imagine him wanting Curry....Do you??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

id rather have curry then sweetney...but dont see why the hell the bulls would take sweetney.

if that goes down...malik rose will probably start at the 4...cause frye and curry arent that good at rebounding, at all.

but i really doubt it

and curry has heart problems yeah...but sweetneys running down the same road. even if curry ends up retiring cause of heart problems...its not like sweetney is gonna be some kind of star...he is what he is.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> id rather have curry then sweetney...but dont see why the hell the bulls would take sweetney.
> 
> if that goes down...malik rose will probably start at the 4...cause frye and curry arent that good at rebounding, at all.
> 
> ...


Penny,as of right now who is your starting front line


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

truth said:


> Dont you think that Coach Brown would have some input?? I cant imagine him wanting Curry....Do you??


Yea I'm sure Brown has some input on this potential deal. Let's see...I'm just guessing here..he is probably thinking to himself....James will be a bust and at least Curry has potential to be a huge factor in our front line. Averaging 16.1 PPG and 5.40 Rebounds per game is huge compare to JJ's dismal 4.9 PPG and 3.00 RPG. LB is looking for toughness...and an offensive weapon in the post...James isn't the answer. It's just a huge risk, and that is my overall concern about this trade. If he can't perform then we lose Sweetney in the process and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Michael Sweetney is garbage, and Paxson turned down the deal. There is some shady business being done in Chicago. Paxson never mentioned that Eddy was cleared to play shortly after the incident in Charlotte. He offered Eddy a 3 year contract, they rejected it seeking a better deal. Now apparently that offer is off the table, and only a contract starting at the QO, that goes for 6 years, but only the first year is garaunteed. Eddy gains nothing from that. Paxson does bad business. Normally the 3 year contract would be a starting point for negotiations, not take it or leave it. Eddy was cleared to play by more doctors earlier in the summer too! Ridiculous how Paxson makes it seem like Eddy is a ticking time bomb. Eddy has been working out intensely with Tim Grover for nearly 3 months, and he hasn't croaked yet, or had any problems. Paxson is a worse GM than Isiah Thomas.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

a deal has to be nearly impossible between the knicks and the bulls for one the bulls dont want sweetney and the only player they would want i cant see Thomas offering(Qrich)

its my belief that because curry is without insurance, sweetney is far more valuable than curry , and as far as actual ability they are about equal....with curry having more potential....so any deal would have to be a steal in favor of the knicks to assume the "risk" of curry....but outside of the bulls core players they just dont have anyone who would be worth anything outside of antonio "ending contract" davis and the knicks need another ending deal like they need a hole in the head.

i think paxson is playing games and is trying his best to hold curry for ransom ....but at the same time he is doing his best it appears to lower curry's value so he doesn't have to sign him to anything major.

i predict curry stays a bull , if curry accepts the QO it basically just leaves pax with the same options he has now...sign him or sign and trade at the end of next season ...he just gets a year of curry at below market value in the meantime.

i'm not sure he ever wanted to sign him at all.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm not sure what kind of salary and duration the Knicks would be offering Curry, but I can certainly see the interest from the Knicks perspective. They eat 6-8M/yr contracts like Cheerios, that's NOT considered a risk by Knicks standards.

If you look at the teams who have succeeded at rebuilding without tanking for high lottery picks or bottoming dumping payroll to get under the cap three teams stand out: Miami (Shaq), Detroit (Big Ben), Indiana (Jermaine).

Detroit and Indy succeeded by stealing bigment who were flying under the radar and who "blew up" on their new teams. That is really the only feasible model for us to emulate at this point in the game. We will never be contenders without a front court stud, and when you don't shoot for high draft picks or under the cap free agency you can only hope to take several risks and hope to get lucky with one of them. 

In fact, putting bigmen aside, Isiah's main MO thus far has been taking the risk that he can rehabilitate the careers of guys like Marbury, Crawford, TT, MoT, etc. So taking on a guy like Curry is totally consistent with his MO.

In the case of Miami with Shaq, they got him by having usable assets to trade and the ability to absorb his enormous contract. Curry could fit that pattern as well. Assuming Curry can play significant minutes, even if he doesn't improve at all from where he is now, someone will always want a 6'11 guy who can put the ball in the bucket with a high FG%. So, couple of years down the road, if Curry holds his form or better, he makes a usable trade chip in conjunction with youth, expiring contracts, and draft picks for some of the higher ticket players other teams are ready to part with.

Really, it has to be looked at as an opportunity cost. If the Knicks don't get Curry, then where are they? Then what are their chances of surpassing mediocrity? If we'd fail without him, or fail with him, isn't it better to fail with him if it allows the chance of something better?

And to anyone who would argue that the better course of action would be to position ourselves to trim payroll to improve financial flexibility (like to pull a phoenix and dump payroll to make an opportunistic foray into the FA market) and not keep taking on large risky contracts... I wholeheartedly agree. I'm just assuming that Isiah/Dolan will be staying with their current over-the-cap-make-the-playoffs-as-first-priority-and-rehabilitate-struggling-castoffs MO.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

He's better than Mohammed..


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Really? Then I'll assume you will then send Curry to Cleveland for 1 first rounder.


That mohammed trade was retarded.


----------



## yaysports (Sep 12, 2005)

I just don't see the logic in the Knicks bringing in Curry. The only way it'll happen is if they dole out an other big contract. If Curry were a sure thing, yeah. But he has the actual heart issue and the "heart" issue. Under five boards per at his size is awful, and rebounding is all effort.


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

If we can't get insurance on Curry, I say pass. If Sweetney doesn't prove to be worthy trade him in February. Lots of teams need big, banging bodies to come off the bench


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"That mohammed trade was retarded."

we got nate robinson david lee, and malik rose....

right. and mohamed was a non factor in the playoffs, is a bad defender and has no post game.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> "That mohammed trade was retarded."
> 
> we got nate robinson david lee, and malik rose....


Not that it changes anything but Nate actually came from Phoenix in the Q trade. I think we get the second Spurs pick next draft.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I think a 2 headed monster at Center of James and Curry would be very nice. Frye,Lee, and Rose could man the PF spot. I like Sweetney, but getting rid of one of our millions of PF to add a center would be productive to our roster. Curry and Sweetney are about similiar in talent and ability. Might as well get rid of a PF for a C. Also would take some pressure off of Jerome James at C.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

all those deals were packaged together in one for me. i was even gonna write mo taylor, but hes trash.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If NY does acquire Curry, they'd have to start him alongside James. You don't give Jerome that kind of money to be a 6th man. A 4/5 combo of Curry and James will be pathetic- a combined average of 7 rpg (Curry 5, James 2). I'm usually not one to use stats, but they _will_ suck.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

WTChan said:


> If NY does acquire Curry, they'd have to start him alongside James. You don't give Jerome that kind of money to be a 6th man. A 4/5 combo of Curry and James will be pathetic- a combined average of 7 rpg (Curry 5, James 2). I'm usually not one to use stats, but they _will_ suck.


Sometimes you need a player for certain things. We need Jerome to be a rebounder, shotblocker, and clog up the lane. He can do that as a backup C and at some points of the game have both Curry and James in at the same time as well so both will get around 30 plus minutes a game. We have plenty of guys who can fill it up at the guard and SF positions, we dont need a ton of stats from the Center position.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Curry not a bad gamble*

Hell, he isn't even 23 yet and plenty of guys have played with heart conditions of one type or another. His rebounding numbers also disappoint me but there is always a decent chance that a guy his age can improve. He is a solid low post player on offense and defense....I'll take him on a flyer.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Curry not a bad gamble*



alphadog said:


> Hell, he isn't even 23 yet and plenty of guys have played with heart conditions of one type or another. His rebounding numbers also disappoint me but there is always a decent chance that a guy his age can improve. He is a solid low post player on offense and defense....I'll take him on a flyer.


from your lips to paxons ears......I am with you dog


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Fordy74 said:


> Sometimes you need a player for certain things. We need Jerome to be a rebounder, shotblocker, and clog up the lane. He can do that as a backup C and at some points of the game have both Curry and James in at the same time as well so both will get around 30 plus minutes a game. We have plenty of guys who can fill it up at the guard and SF positions, we dont need a ton of stats from the Center position.


Yea, but acquiring Curry will put Zeke is a bad position. He's gonna take a lot of heat for paying James this much to be a bench player.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

who cares what the media thinks. Jerome james got like 20 million less than backup center adonal foyle.

So he shouldnt get good players cause we got....jerome james? were already raping the cap, who cares...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Yea, but acquiring Curry will put Zeke is a bad position. He's gonna take a lot of heat for paying James this much to be a bench player.


You really think Zeke cares what people think? He wears heat repellent suits...the heat will bounce right off him and he will continue to add money to the cap without missing a beat.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

This may be the year the Jets go to the superbowl!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> who cares what the media thinks. Jerome james got like 20 million less than backup center adonal foyle.
> 
> So he shouldnt get good players cause we got....jerome james? were already raping the cap, who cares...


agreed.


jerome james makes less per year than Qrichardson, jamal crawford , malik rose , JYD and mo taylor ...in fact the only players who make less than james are on their rookie deals .

his contract should have no effect on whether he starts or how much playing time ....and thats a good thing , he should have to earn it.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

When the Knicks go on a losing streak (you know at some point, they will), half the city's gonna try to get Zeke fired for signing James. For example, 2 years ago when the Sonics sucked, half the city wanted Radmanovic gone because he was a 'duplicate player' of Lewis. Now everyone loves him because he gives us 'depth'. Would the Warriors fans be complaining about Foyle if they made it to the 2nd round?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> This may be the year the Jets go to the superbowl!


thats what i thought until kansas city beat the crap out of them,and now curtis martin is hurt...ugh.


----------

